# Great trails in the midwest?



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm talking like SD, MN, NE, and IA area..
What are some good trails around here?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

If you go to outdoornebraska.NE.Gov there is a link to all the horse trails in Nebraska. Haven't got to ride any myself yet, but hope to soon


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If you are on FB, check out Iowa Trail Sisters, and Iowa Trail Riders. I have no doubt that there are groups too for the other states.

Blue and Gray Trail Riders is near KC MO.

Or google state and add horse trails to state name. Many things should come up.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Turkey Creek - Horse Riding

I also like riding at Lewis and Clark at Yankton


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Indian Cave near omaha, NE (i think), I have heard is great riding for the advanced rider/horse. very hilly and has rougher terrain. Never had a chance to make it out that way. Rock Creek Station near fairbury, NE is a good one but its near the kansas border. Very historical as it was a lay over for the oregon trail, and theres some wild bill hickock history their as well. I have ridden there many times and it has quite a few good trails for every level rider, and you could ride for days even though the park is about a square mile.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

My In laws live up near souix falls on an acreage. I would love to haul the horses (only 6 hours from where we are in KS.) up there and see what they have for riding I LOVE LOVE LOVE SD. When my husband gets out of the army we are considering moving up that way.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Peppersgirl, would love to ride with you if you ever haul your horses up this way


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I am down! But it definetly be after this baby is born (riding is starting to get uncomfortable for me:/ ) and hopefully fuel prices go down! I know my husband would be ALL for hauling the horses up there. where are you at?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I live about 5 miles n of Sioux Falls


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

well shoot, its something we will have to discuss in the future then.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Checking them out


----------

